# Зачем же нужна преждевременная калечащая человека операция?



## Ольга/toletta (30 Июл 2013)

Не так опасна сама грыжа, как разрушения нервной ткани из-за нее. Но к счастью для большинства пациентов, самые частые последствия грыжи - травматический отек и временные расстройства кровообращения в зоне грыжи, а не разрушение нервов или спинного мозга, непосредственно выдавленным хрящом.
Нейрохирурги, призывающие пациентов к обязательному проведению операции и безосновательно отрицающие любые другие возможности излечения, обычно утверждают - боли возникают из-за того, что грыжи межпозвонковых хрящей якобы «сдавили» нервные корешки. Это их основной довод для проведения оперативного вмешательства.  
Многие врачи забывают или не знают (?), что нервные корешки и образованный ими спинномозговой нерв достаточно подвижен. В межпозвонковом отверстии он занимает не более½ -  ¼ пространства, остальное пространство заполнено жировой тканью (оберегающей прокладкой для нерва). Почему спинномозговые нервы всегда должны обладать свободой перемещения, понятно даже человеку далекому от медицины -  иначе движения позвоночника были бы невозможны. Натяжение нерва всегда сопровождается сильными болями. 
Любая межпозвонковая грыжа сродни перелому кости. Внезапный разрыв _фиброзного кольца_ межпозвонкового хряща и связок, сохраняющих строение межпозвонкового хряща, всегда приводит к кровоизлияниям и отеку в тканях зоны, прилегающей к месту разрыва. Спинномозговые нервы находятся рядом с травмированными тканями. При этом _(в подавляющем большинстве случаев (!) _они _только отодвигаются_ отечными тканями в сторону от грыжи. Боль по ходу нерва возникает из-за этого временного ограничения подвижности и отека нерва, вызванных общим отеком тканей в зоне межпозвонковой грыжи. 
Неопровержимым доказательством того, что причиной появления болей служит именно отек, а не сдавливание нервов, является то, что боли, напоминающие боли при грыжах межпозвонковых хрящей беспокоят многих пациентов и без образования межпозвонковой грыжи. Также служит доказательством и часто наблюдаемое уменьшение боли, после назначения лекарственных препаратов, уменьшающих отек. В организме, помимо систем, воспроизводящих утраченные ткани различных органов, развиты системы самоочищения, удаляющие уже отмершие или инородные ткани. К ним (_системам самоочищения_) относятся особые клетки живого организма – «_фагоциты_». Предназначение этих клеток – пожирание мертвой ткани, чтобы она не отравляла организм.  В случаях межпозвонковых грыж их роль очень важна для излечения. Выпавшие куски хряща нежизнеспособны, поэтому активизация деятельности фагоцитов, из-за _правильной (!) _стимуляции иммунной системы, приводит к рассасыванию выпавшего куска межпозвонкового хряща. 

 После того, как травматический отек вокруг межпозвонковой грыжи, а тем более выдавленное внутреннее содержимое межпозвонкового хряща, начинают рассасываться, спинномозговой нерв возвращается в нормальное состояние – боль и иные болезненные проявления исчезают.

Признаками сдавливания спинного мозга или сосудов, питающих спинной мозг, являются: 
·         Параличи, парезы. Их проявлениями являются мышечная слабость и уменьшение мышц в размерах (_без выраженных (!) болей_). 
Обязательно появляются расстройства нервного контроля над работой тазовых органов 
·         Невозможность помочиться или непроизвольное мочеиспускание, 
·         Невозможность сознательного контроля за деятельностью прямой кишки – непроизвольная дефекация. 
Это – *единственные, но не всегда обязательные, *показания к проведению операции.


----------



## klyuha (30 Июл 2013)

Кто кого покалечил?
Добавлено: Jul 30, 2013 11:20 AM


Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Многие врачи забывают или не знают (?), что нервные корешки и образованный ими спинномозговой нерв достаточно подвижен. В межпозвонковом отверстии он занимает не более½ - ¼ пространства, остальное пространство заполнено жировой тканью (оберегающей прокладкой для нерва).


А Вам это откуда известно? Свое научное исследование публикуете?


----------



## Ольга/toletta (30 Июл 2013)

Это выдержка с книги доктора Соломатова В.Г. "Остеохондроз позвоночника"


----------



## klyuha (30 Июл 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Это выдержка с книги доктора Соломатова В.Г. "Остеохондроз позвоночника"


А не проще - просто ссылочку?  И потом, Вы уверены, что до Вас ее никто не читал?
Первый вопрос остался без ответа.


----------



## Ольга/toletta (30 Июл 2013)

klyuha, я открыла тему о нецелесообразности спешного оперативного вмешательства.
Ссылки я давала в своём дневнике, модераторы большинство их "запартачили", по-пытаюсь ещё здесь **** она самая первая в выпавшем списке.


----------



## Ольга . (30 Июл 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Ссылки я давала в своём дневнике, модераторы большинство их "запартачили"


Если дело и дальше так пойдет, то "запартачены" будут не только ссылки (Правила перечитайте, пожалуйста). 


Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> единственные, но не всегда обязательные, показания к проведению операции.


 На форуме есть тема с показаниями к операции https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1924/


----------



## klyuha (30 Июл 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> модераторы большинство их "запартачили"


Вот и сделайте из этого выводы... Не превращайте форум в интернетовскую помойку.!


----------



## Ольга/toletta (30 Июл 2013)

Возможно читали не отрицаю, не в этом суть. Через меня прошло как минимум 5 книг по анатомии человеческого организма, методик лечения, поведению человека в обыденной и профессиональной жизни с подобной проблемой. В этой нашла более доходчивое объяснение, а тем более причины заболевания остеохондрозом, она на 100% отличается от классической. 

Моя цель расскрыть глаза людям на (я сама была в такой ситуации когда все родственники-врачи в один голос говорили о операции как лучшему варианту лечения, а несколько чужих лечащих докторов сразу рекомендовали консервативное лечение) способность организма, заложенную природой к самоисцелению, в самый острый период образования отёка от надрыва содержимого межпозвоночного диска, человеку нужно только помочь себе в этом, не мешать, не торопится под влиянием чужого мнения, не паниковать.
Для себя открыла "америку", что грыжа со временем рассасывается, этому факту есть мед. научные подтверждения, и не я одна такая, не осведомленная.


----------



## klyuha (30 Июл 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Моя цель расскрыть глаза людям


Верните эту цель туда, откуда она к Вам пришла и займитесь чем-нибудь полезным.


----------



## Ольга/toletta (30 Июл 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Верните эту цель туда, откуда она к Вам пришла и займитесь чем-нибудь полезным.





Ольга . написал(а):


> Если дело и дальше так пойдет, то "запартачены" будут не только ссылки (Правила перечитайте, пожалуйста).
> На форуме есть тема с показаниями к операции https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1924/


Добавлено: Jul 30, 2013 1:10 PM
Учла, благодарю за ссылку на Ступина, да там не о том речь. Жизнь рассудит.


----------



## Andrey108 (30 Июл 2013)

выложите снимки как у Вас грыжа рассосалась


----------



## Ольга/toletta (30 Июл 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> выложите снимки как у Вас грыжа рассосалась


Добавлено: Jul 30, 2013 1:22 PM
уже был ответ читайте в другой теме https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17161/page-3


----------



## La murr (30 Июл 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> я открыла тему о нецелесообразности спешного оперативного вмешательства.


Ольга, простите, меня Вы не убедили. 
В моём случае была необходимость именно в срочном оперативном вмешательстве! Придя на форум, убедилась в этом ещё раз. 


Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> человеку нужно только помочь себе в этом, не мешать, не торопится под влиянием чужого мнения, не паниковать.


Да уж... "Не все йогурты одинаково полезны!"... Не все случаи позволяют неторопливо и без паники самоисцеляться!


----------



## Andrey108 (30 Июл 2013)

*МЕХАНИЗМЫ СПОНТАННОЙ РЕЗОРБЦИИ ГРЫЖИ МЕЖПОЗВОНОЧНОГО ДИСКА ​*
http://www.mif-ua.com/archive/article/35761​интересное исследование по этой теме​


----------



## футболист. (31 Июл 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Возможно читали не отрицаю, не в этом суть. Через меня прошло как минимум 5 книг по анатомии человеческого организма, методик лечения, поведению человека в обыденной и профессиональной жизни с подобной проблемой. В этой нашла более доходчивое объяснение, а тем более причины заболевания остеохондрозом, она на 100% отличается от классической.
> 
> Моя цель расскрыть глаза людям на (я сама была в такой ситуации когда все родственники-врачи в один голос говорили о операции как лучшему варианту лечения, а несколько чужих лечащих докторов сразу рекомендовали консервативное лечение) способность организма, заложенную природой к самоисцелению, в самый острый период образования отёка от надрыва содержимого межпозвоночного диска, человеку нужно только помочь себе в этом, не мешать, не торопится под влиянием чужого мнения, не паниковать.
> Для себя открыла "америку", что грыжа со временем рассасывается, этому факту есть мед. научные подтверждения, и не я одна такая, не осведомленная.


Не вы одна пытались открыть эти глаза! бесполезно!но Вы молодец кому нужно-поймет!


----------



## Andrey108 (31 Июл 2013)

Среди этиологических факторов, обусловливающих развитие болевых синдромов в нижнем отделе спины, наиболее частым является остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, который представляет собой хронический дистрофический процесс, проявляющийся снижением гидрофильности и деструкцией ткани межпозвоночных дисков (МПД), их грыжевидным выпячиванием в сторону позвоночного канала, реактивными изменениями в прилежащей костной ткани позвонков, а также развитием артроза дугоотростчатых суставов.
Выпячивание ядра диска в полость позвоночного канала (протрузия или грыжа диска) вызывает раздражение и компрессию ближайших нервно-сосудистых структур, приводит к развитию локального аутоиммунного очага воспаления. В зависимости от того, на какие структуры оказывает патологическое влияние грыжа диска, выделяют рефлекторные и компрессионные синдромы, что имеет большое значение для выбора тактики лечения и определения прогноза заболевания. Возникновение рефлекторных синдромов связано с раздражением рецепторов, заложенных в тканях позвоночника и создающих мощный поток афферентации, который приводит к возникновению зон гипертонуса и трофических изменений в мышечной ткани. Причиной формирования компрессионных синдромов является непосредственная компрессия нервных корешков (радикулопатия) и спинномозговых ганглиев. Также возможно одновременное развитие компрессионных и рефлекторных нарушений, нередко сочетающихся с миофасциальными синдромами [2, 4, 6, 7].
Наиболее тяжелым вариантом вертеброгенных болевых синдромов является пояснично-крестцовая радикулопатия, которая характеризуется особенно интенсивной и стойкой болью, обычно сопровождающейся резким ограничением подвижности позвоночника. Усугубляющим фактором развития данной патологии является слабость паравертебральных мышц вследствие мышечной детренированности за счет малоподвижного образа жизни, что ведет к недостаточности так называемого мышечного корсета [3].
Согласно современным представлениям, механическая компрессия корешка и/или спинномозгового ганглия грыжей диска и костными разрастаниями позвонков играет в большей степени инициирующую роль в возникновении болевого синдрома (рис. 1). Тогда как стойкое поддержание интенсивности болей связано не столько с механическими факторами, сколько со вторичными воспалительными, токсическими, дизиммунными и дисметаболическими процессами, которые запускаются внедрением диска в эпидуральное пространство, и воздействием материала, высвобождаемого из пульпозного ядра [2–4, 8, 9]. При этом ключевую роль в развитии корешковой боли играют воспалительные изменения в компримированном корешке и спинномозговом ганглии, связанные с выделением фосфолипазы A2, простагландина E, фактора некроза опухоли, интерлейкинов  и т.д. Определенное значение в запуске воспалительных процессов играет иммунная реакция, инициированная контактом двух чужеродных тканей (диск, периневральная ткань), которые в норме не контактируют друг с другом [10].


​Механическая деформация нервного корешка и развитие воспалительных изменений снижают барьерную функцию его микрососудистого русла, приводят к формированию локального отека, нарушению ликвороциркуляции, облитерации корешкового субарахноидального пространства, развитию пери- и интраневрального фиброза, что значительно снижает интрафораминальную мобильность корешков и способствует их микротравматизации при нагрузках [4, 8]. Большое значение в прогрессировании радикулопатий имеет нарушение кровоснабжения корешков вследствие их отека, воспаления и компрессии экстра- и интраневральных сосудов, а также ослабление процессов гликолиза, развитие лактат-ацидоза в результате активации анаэробного метаболизма глюкозы [8, 11].
Совокупным результатом механических, воспалительных, дисметаболических нарушений и ишемии являются ирритация нервных волокон, изменение нейрофизиологических характеристик корешка, блок проведения импульсов по нему, аксональная дегенерация и повреждение шванновских клеток [1, 4, 8, 12].
Кроме того, возникающие болевые раздражения, как острые, так и хронические, являясь для организма стрессом, изменяют функциональное состояние неспе-цифических структур головного мозга, в результате чего могут измениться соотношения ноцицептивных и антиноцицептивных систем, что поддерживает патологический процесс в мышцах и интенсивность болевого синдрома.
Болевой синдром при вертеброгенной радикулопатии носит, как правило, смешанный характер. Ноцицептивная его составляющая связана с раздражением ноцицепторов в наружных слоях поврежденного диска, окружающих его тканях и спазмированных мышцах в результате выброса альгогенных соединений в межклеточную жидкость, окружающую ноцицепторы. Нейропатический компонент болевого синдрома обусловлен повреждением и ирритацией нервных волокон вследствие компрессии, воспаления, отека и ишемии корешка, а также повышением активности нейронов, посылающих импульсацию в спинной мозг и ЦНС, и формированием очага спонтанной электрической активности, обусловливающей стойкость болевого синдрома [5, 8, 13].


----------



## Ольга/toletta (31 Июл 2013)

La murr прощать не за что, обсуждаются случаи не для оперативного хирургического вмешательства. Большинство с которыми можно повременить, понимаю и случаи где оная не избежная, что поделаешь такова реальность, организмы по разному справляются с патологией.
Добавлено: Jul 31, 2013 3:31 PM


Andrey108 написал(а):


> *МЕХАНИЗМЫ СПОНТАННОЙ РЕЗОРБЦИИ ГРЫЖИ МЕЖПОЗВОНОЧНОГО ДИСКА *​
> http://www.mif-ua.com/archive/article/35761​интересное исследование по этой теме​





футболист. написал(а):


> Не вы одна пытались открыть эти глаза! бесполезно!но Вы молодец кому нужно-поймет!


Добавлено: Jul 31, 2013 3:39 PM
Похоже Andrey108 Вас заинтересовала тема, интересное иследование выложили, благодарю.


----------



## tortoise (1 Авг 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Похоже Andrey108 Вас заинтересовала тема, интересное иследование выложили, благодарю.


обязательно почитайте книгу доктора Черепанова https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8966/
"Школа здоровый позвоночник. Истинная причина болей в спине"
постарайтесь попасть к нему на семинар/тренинг.
а еще посмотрите мою тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5942/ , там доктор Зинчук https://www.medhouse.ru/members/136/ помогал мне разобраться в вопросе, что собственно болит в спине и как с этим бороться.


----------



## Ольга/toletta (1 Авг 2013)

tortoise, благодарю, обязательно просмотрю


----------



## klyuha (1 Авг 2013)

tortoise написал(а):


> обязательно почитайте книгу доктора Черепанова
> постарайтесь попасть к нему на семинар/тренинг.
> а еще посмотрите мою тему


*tortoise*, пустой Ваш совет. Она пришла на форум, чтобы нам глаза открыть, а не наоборот.


----------



## Ольга/toletta (1 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> *tortoise*, пустой Ваш совет. Она пришла на форум, чтобы нам глаза открыть, а не наоборот.


 
Клуша, займитесь делом, и не разводите полемику!


----------



## klyuha (1 Авг 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Клуша, займитесь делом, и не разводите полемику!


Клюха. Только после вас, сударыня, только после вас...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

> Признаками сдавливания спинного мозга или сосудов, питающих спинной мозг, являются:
> · Параличи, парезы. Их проявлениями являются мышечная слабость и уменьшение мышц в размерах (без выраженных (!) болей).
> Обязательно появляются расстройства нервного контроля над работой тазовых органов
> · Невозможность помочиться или непроизвольное мочеиспускание,
> ...


 
Зря ломаете копья.
Автор врач, и потому его посыл пациентам - оперироваться по показаниям.
Так этому и посвящен весь форум, тому что есть показания-оперируйтесь.
Нет показаний-не оперируйтесь.

Все хорошо, в Датском королевстве, врачи едины в своем порыве все объяснить пациентам.


----------



## klyuha (1 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Автор врач, и потому его посыл пациентам - оперироваться по показаниям.
> врачи едины в своем порыве все объяснить пациентам.


Согласна с Вами, доктор. Но здесь третья сторона, не имеющая ни профессии врача ни своего опыта пациента, берет на себя труд третейского судьи между ними. Причем, приводя чужие доводы, не считает нужным сослаться на источник.
Еще одна мессия?
Добавлено: Aug 1, 2013 1:40 PM
Мне, как пациенту, этого не надо. А Вам, как врачу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

> А Вам, как врачу?


А я текст читаю, а не обсуждение.


----------



## klyuha (1 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А я текст читаю, а не обсуждение.


) И правильно делаете. Я их тоже больше читать не буду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

У Вас, наверное, плохое настроение.
Завртра в это же время, все будет все хорошо !



> ....я открыла тему о нецелесообразности спешного оперативного вмешательства.


Автор ТЕМЫ , указала свои намерения, они благие и совпадают с Вашими.
Подача своеобразная, но ведь каждому нужно  свое для понимания.
Это как студент. Учишь, учишь, учишь и вдруг маленький абзац и все становиться понятным.
Вот и хочется всем подругам дать этот отрывочек почитать, пусть и они поймут, что учат.


----------



## klyuha (1 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У Вас, наверное, плохое настроение.


Хорошее, доктор.
Больше ничего говорить не буду...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

Вы хорошая и настроение хорошее!
Хорошооооо!


----------



## klyuha (1 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы хорошая и настроение хорошее!
> Хорошооооо!


Да ладно Вам...


----------



## Ольга/toletta (1 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Согласна с Вами, доктор. Но здесь третья сторона, не имеющая ни профессии врача ни своего опыта пациента, берет на себя труд третейского судьи между ними. Причем, приводя чужие доводы, не считает нужным сослаться на источник.
> Еще одна мессия?
> Добавлено: Aug 1, 2013 1:40 PM
> Мне, как пациенту, этого не надо. А Вам, как врачу?


Добавлено: Aug 1, 2013 3:59 PM
klyuha, берёте труд на себя рассуждать кто имеет опыт пациента кто не имеет, откуда уверенность? Вынесено на обсуждение вопрос - "Быть или не быть", и -"Почему". Источник указала, но его забанил администратор, на здоровье  я не против. Видно конкретный конкурент, не буду утверждать. Каждый человек имеет своё право на мысль, и свободно её огласить, а также поделится своим опытом. Кому он не нужен он пройдёт стороной.
А чем вызвана Ваша злоба, и агрессия по отношению ко мне?, не понимаю.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

чтоб грыжа быстрей рассасывалась надо туда макрофагов побольше запустить)  возможно в будущем будут выращивать их в лабораториях и подводить к грыже эпидурально, пару дней литолиза и нет грыжи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Добавлено: Aug 1, 2013 3:59 PM
> klyuha, берёте труд на себя рассуждать кто имеет опыт пациента кто не имеет, откуда уверенность? Вынесено на обсуждение вопрос - "Быть или не быть", и -"Почему". Источник указала, но его забанил администратор, на здоровье  я не против. Видно конкретный конкурент, не буду утверждать. Каждый человек имеет своё право на мысль, и свободно её огласить, а также поделится своим опытом. Кому он не нужен он пройдёт стороной.
> А чем вызвана Ваша злоба, и агрессия по отношению ко мне?, не понимаю.


Уже проехали, уже все хорошо.

Просто если будете выкладывать чье-то мнение, то пишите зачем.
Тогда все понятно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> чтоб грыжа быстрей рассасывалась надо туда макрофагов побольше запустить) возможно в будущем будут выращивать их в лабораториях и подводить к грыже эпидурально, пару дней литолиза и нет грыжи


Будем ждать.
А пока давайте обсудим как  (макрофаги), сделать сейчас.

Например предлогаю просто увеличить крообращение в зоне поражения.
Доктора, есть другие предложения?


----------



## Ольга/toletta (1 Авг 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> чтоб грыжа быстрей рассасывалась надо туда макрофагов побольше запустить) возможно в будущем будут выращивать их в лабораториях и подводить к грыже эпидурально, пару дней литолиза и нет грыжи


 это было бы слишком просто, и сколько бы потеряно было рабочих мест в больницах.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

но вот непонятно она лизируется со стороны воспаленного корешка или изнутри диска


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

И там, и там, и даже изнутри, поскольку в диск при повреждении прорастают сосуды.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> в диск при повреждении прорастают сосуды.


интересно... а откуда такая информация ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

Это норма. Не обсуждается.
Препараты сам видел.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

получается что есть смысл принимать препараты улучшающие микроциркуляцию ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

И противоотечные, если найдем те, который достанут до этого места.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

это могут быть натуральные средства разжижающие кровь навроде лимона и имбиря ?
"""""""
 Как отмечает Мюнхенский журнал "Бунте":" Имбирь разжижает кровь за счет чего мозг лучше снабжается кислородом. По этой причине  имбирь очень полезен для людей, занятых интеллектуальным трудом, журналистьв, деятелей искусства. Рекомендуется: четверть чайной ложки имбиря, например, перед творческими совещаниями".
Имбирь является простым и эффективным средством для снятия головной боли, при ушибах, растяжениях, боли в спине (радикулит)
*"""""*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

И причем тут макрофаги?
Добавлено: Aug 1, 2013 5:02 PM
К макрофагам относят моноциты крови, гистиоциты соединительной ткани, эндотелиальные клетки капилляров кроветворных органов, купферовские клетки печени, клетки стенки альвеол лёгкого (лёгочные макрофаги) и стенки брюшины (перитонеальные макрофаги)


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И причем тут макрофаги?


В патогенезе грыжи межпозвоночного диска важную роль играют процессы активизации локальной воспалительной реакции, неоангиогенез и аутоиммунный ответ организма. При грыже также имеет место активизация апоптоза и фагоцитоза в клетках диска. 
выдержка из
МЕХАНИЗМЫ СПОНТАННОЙ РЕЗОРБЦИИ ГРЫЖИ МЕЖПОЗВОНОЧНОГО ДИСКА​http://www.mif-ua.com/archive/article/35761


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

Так об этом и речь, как стимулировать эти механизмы.
А мы наоборот НПВП.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

получается что воспаление наш союзник в растворении грыжи ? хорошо, а как тогда поддерживать нерв (ведь воспаление нарушает его), что Вы думаете по поводу применения нуклеотидов(Нуклео форте) ?

выдержка
*БОЛЕВЫЕ СИНДРОМЫ В ОБЛАСТИ СПИНЫ: СОВРЕМЕННЫЕ НАПРАВЛЕНИЯ РАЦИОНАЛЬНОЙ ФАРМАКОТЕРАПИИ​*
Авторы: Товажнянская Е.Л., Харьковский национальный медицинский университет 
Учитывая, что для восстановления миелиновой оболочки корешков и нервов требуется повышенное снабжение организма нуклеотидами, в схемы восстановительной терапии при вертеброгенной боли рационально включать современный полинуклеотидный комплекс Келтикан, содержащий цитидин5монофосфат (ЦМФ) и уридин5трифосфат (УТФ).
Метаанализ рандомизированных плацебоконтролируемых исследований показал, что использование полинуклеотидных комплексов увеличивает площадь поверхности миелина и толщину аксона, стойко улучшает скорость проведения импульса по нервному волокну, а также способствует сокращению выраженности болевого синдрома у больных с цервикалгией, люмбалгией, диабетической невропатией и невралгией [34–36]. Таким образом, использование комплекса нуклеотидов (Келтикан) позволяет восстановить структуру спинальных корешков, что приводит к сбалансированности прохождения по ним афферентных потоков импульсов разной модальности и способствует «закрытию ворот» для потока болевой импульсации [30, 35].


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

Можно.
В России, его нет.


----------



## Loccitane (1 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно.
> В России, его нет.


Есть  30 таб 1400 рублей стоит


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

у нас на Украине есть его аналог нуклео цмф форте, по 8$ , но всего 30 кап в пачке, сильно не разгонишься)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2013)

Значит просто можно.


----------



## Loccitane (1 Авг 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> у нас на Украине есть его аналог нуклео цмф форте, по 8$ , но всего 30 кап в пачке, сильно не разгонишься)


Ну, я про ЦМФ написала  а это аналог?


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Авг 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Ну, я про ЦМФ написала а это аналог?


я так понимаю Келтикан и Нуклео ЦМФ это одно и тоже только разные производители и цены


----------



## klyuha (2 Авг 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Это выдержка с книги доктора Соломатова В.Г. "Остеохондроз позвоночника"


 








 Научно-медицинский Центр доктора Соломатова
*Феноменальный энергонейрофизиологический асимметричный бред*





Этот “доктор” зарабатывает на обещаниях вылечить грыжу межпозвонкового диска, а заодно и все иные заболевания приклеиванием зернышек к телу с целью ”выровнять межполушарную нейрофизиологическую асимметрию”.
В качестве способа относительно честного отъема денег у граждан была избрана “Программа гарантированной эффективности безоперационного лечения межпозвонковой грыжи”.
На сайте в качестве подтверждения эффективности грыжелечения приводятся слегка подретушированные компьютерные томограммы. Разница в проекции изображений призвана убедить посетителей, что авторская технология д-ра Соломатова обладает каким-то дополнительным эффектом, кроме избавления пациентов от материальных ценностей и излишнего свободного времени.
Добавлено: Aug 2, 2013 6:16 PM


Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> А чем вызвана Ваша злоба, и агрессия по отношению ко мне?, не понимаю.


Теперь поняли? Только злобы у меня так мало, что я ее берегу, как зеницу ока. Поэтому не рассчитывайте, что я ее на вас буду тратить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2013)

Чувствую придется взять назад часть своих слов, но показания к операции описаны правильно!
То есть при угрозе инвалидности врач не берет на себя ответственность, а до этого ( до угрозы), во общем-то можно многое.

Оно конечно так и надо сказать:
Я буду пытаться активизировать защитные силы организма.
Методики подтвержденной не существует.
Это мое мнение и мне удается достичь результатов.
Каков это процент и больше он или меньше чем просто отсутствие лечения, я не знаю, но у меня есть убежденность, что я лучше природы работаю.


Но если так сказать, то кто пойдет лечиться, процентов 25, не более.


----------



## klyuha (3 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> но показания к операции описаны правильно!


Еще бы! Федор Петрович, он же врач. И не глуп, - не в пример своим "засланцам".
Добавлено: Aug 3, 2013 6:37 AM
*viktor 78 отрицательно оценил(-а) Ваше сообщение в теме Зачем же нужна преждевременная калечащая человека операция?*
С шарлатанами и аферистами не церемонюсь.


----------



## klyuha (5 Авг 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Но если так сказать, то кто пойдет лечиться, процентов 25, не более.


Надеюсь, что менее.
Как говорится: каждый пациент заслуживает своего врача. Дуракам достаются шарлатаны.
.


----------



## Ольга/toletta (10 Авг 2013)

На каждого (глупого, умного засланца  найдётся свой «шарлатан».  
Цитирую слова консультанта - доктора этого форума, что иллюстрируют ситуацию  - «Когда жара, то почему торговцу мороженым не заработать?» 
Никто ведь не заставляет давать ему прибыль.
А чтобы не быть обманутым, как минимум нужно лично разбираться в своём диагнозе, мед. терминологии, возможных методах лечения (нынешних и старых веками устоявшими) на сегодняшний день.

Общеизвестно, что прогревание акупунктурных меридианных точек тела с помощью зёрен, игл, каменьев, банок и т. д., и т. п., даёт возможность снять мышечный синдром — снять напряжение. Эти методики стары и опробованы тысячелетиями. Современная наука доказала их целесообразность.

После операции даже самый опытный нейрохирург не в ответе за послеоперационный результат. Важную роль играет поведенческий стереотип пациента в целом, который кардинально отличается от до операционного. Правильное эксплуатирование, и питание организма, позволяет человеку жить полноценно безболезненно.


----------



## La murr (10 Авг 2013)

Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> А чтобы не быть обманутым, как минимум нужно лично разбираться в своём диагнозе, мед. терминологии, возможных методах лечения (нынешних и старых веками устоявшими) на сегодняшний день.


Увы, даже на примере нашего форума имеем наглядное подтверждение тому, что многие абсолютно дезориентированы в диагностике и методах лечения, не уверены в собственных силах и не имеют грамотной  поддержки специалистов... За этим мы и пришли сюда! 



Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> Общеизвестно, что прогревание акупунктурных меридианных точек тела с помощью зёрен, игл, каменьев, банок и т. д., и т. п., даёт возможность снять мышечный синдром — снять напряжение. Современная наука доказала их целесообразность.


Мы умело это используем! 


Ольга/toletta написал(а):


> После операции даже самый опытный нейрохирург не в ответе за послеоперационный результат.


Да, хирург не в ответе, если пациент не преследует цель сохранить достигнутый результат. Но большинство прооперированных настроены на долгую и активную жизнь (а иначе смысл действия?!). Совершенно верно - отличия в поведении имеются без операции и с операцией. Не оперированный боится допустить обострения и осторожен, оперированный осторожен вдвойне.


----------



## Ирина) (23 Авг 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Увы, даже на примере нашего форума имеем наглядное подтверждение тому, что многие абсолютно дезориентированы в диагностике и методах лечения, не уверены в собственных силах и не имеют грамотной поддержки специалистов... За этим мы и пришли сюда!


И что? Я ,например,на многие вопросы так и не получила ответы.


----------



## Lari (23 Авг 2013)

Ирина) написал(а):


> И что? Я ,например,на многие вопросы так и не получила ответы.


 _Попробуйте написать в личку всем докторам форума...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------

